# What line do you prefer on your most used setup?



## one100grand (Nov 12, 2010)

My favorite setup to as of right now is pretty basic, it's a 5'6" Ugly-Stik w/an Abu Garcia Cardinal spinning reel. My line is the Yo-Zuri Hybrid Line in 6 LBS test clear color. I'm totally hooked on this rig because I like to throw a lot of small to mid sized lures and pretty much any fish I catch is a good fight.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Nov 13, 2010)

Quantum Energy PT spooled with 12lb Berkleyflourocarbon on a Gander Mountain Titanium 7' MH rod. I fish a lot of soft plastics and this setup gives me what I feel is the best contol, feel and presentation that I need.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 13, 2010)

Penn 60 spooled with 80lb PowerPro braided on a Shakespeare Alpha(BWS570-2M) 7' medium action rod. It works great for the big catfish.


----------



## poolie (Nov 13, 2010)

My go to line is 12# Seaguar InvisX and have it on all but one or two setups. My favorite combo is a Kistler Argon rod (Med Hvy) 7'-2" with a Shimano Curado 7E reel and of course Seaguar line. This is my worm rod. I have similar combo's for jig and spinnerbaits.


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm more and more leaning to just braid....................I have tried both power pro and Suffix. So far no issues with either.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't use anything on baitcasters (all 24 of them now) but Seaguar Red Label 15#.. sometimes I'll use 12# InvisX, but still like the 15# more

For spinning reels, I bite the bullet and use the best stuff I can afford - Seaguar Tatsu in 8 or 10# test. That line has been on 3 of my reels since January and it is still as strong as the day when I put it on there. Definitely worth the $45 I spent on the spool


----------



## thad. (Nov 15, 2010)

All of my Diawa and Shimano spinning reels are loaded with Power Pro. I mostly fish for specks and reds and I use 30 lb (I prefer the yellow when I can find it) but I have one spooled with 8 lb. I caught a 38" redfish in 25 feet of water with that one last winter.

I bought some Berkeley Fireline Fuse and some Suffix Braid recently. I'll give them a try this winter.

I love the strength and sensitivity of Power Pro. I hate that the coating comes off and that smaller diameter lines are prone to whip knots. Hopefully somebody has come up with something better, so I'll be trying a few different brands.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 15, 2010)

I am using PowerPro green braid in various strengths on almost all of my rigs.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 15, 2010)

:twisted: Berkley Big Game 50lb braid for my pitching rods, Stren Original Lo-vis green 14lb for my crank and lipless crank setups.


----------



## Rick James (Nov 15, 2010)

20lb Power Pro with a 6-8' long 12lb Invisx leader that is tied with a uni to uni knot on all of my baitcasters. On my spinning rods I'm either fishing a 15lb Power Pro with anywhere from 6-10lb Invisx leader, and sometimes if I'm drop shotting I'll use just straight 6 or 8lb Invisx.


----------



## brmurray (Nov 15, 2010)

Suffix 14 pound mono and Seaguar flurocarbon, Only thing you will find me fishing with.


----------



## cali27 (Nov 16, 2010)

7 ft mojo bass "slop n frog" by st croix, daiwa tierra spooled withed 40 lb power pro
7 ft 11in mojo bass "flippin" by stcroix, ardent f700 spooled with 40 lb power pro

those are my 2 favourite


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I don't use anything on baitcasters (all 24 of them now) but Seaguar Red Label 15#.. sometimes I'll use 12# InvisX, but still like the 15# more
> 
> For spinning reels, I bite the bullet and use the best stuff I can afford - Seaguar Tatsu in 8 or 10# test. That line has been on 3 of my reels since January and it is still as strong as the day when I put it on there. Definitely worth the $45 I spent on the spool




Does the Tatsu have any memory. I am using red label (8#) for my drop shot rod and the line twisting is a real problem.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll use 15 pound XPS flouro on just about anything. I'll go to 10 pound for finesse techniques, and 12 for cranking. Then braid for topwater and fireline crystal for jigs.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dang...I must be out of touch. I'm still using Trilene 12-14 on my baitcasters (4). I do have PowerPro on a spinner and I like it, but don't use it all the time. My other spinners have Trilene 6-10 lb and either mono or fluro on them. Never even heard of Seaguar InvisX. Guess I'll be checking this out.

Baitcasters: Abu Garcia REVO SXT
Spinners: Shimano Spirex RG1000 and 2500
BC Rods: Mostly 6' 6" Shimano Compre and Claris in MH or M
Spinner Rods: Bass Pro something....I can't remember. #-o


----------



## russ010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use anything on baitcasters (all 24 of them now) but Seaguar Red Label 15#.. sometimes I'll use 12# InvisX, but still like the 15# more
> ...



J I haven't noticed any twisting with the Tatsu, but you gotta remember I don't use spinning rods all that often either. I really only use them for flick shaking & drop shotting, but I also put a swivel just above my weight too to deal with the line twist when DSing. 

another good line for spinning reels is the Gary Yamamoto Sugoi Fluoro - especially for DSing - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Sugoi_Fluorocarbon_Gray_Casting_Line_130yd/descpage-YSFL.html


----------



## one100grand (Nov 16, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Dang...I must be out of touch. I'm still using Trilene 12-14 on my baitcasters (4). I do have PowerPro on a spinner and I like it, but don't use it all the time. My other spinners have Trilene 6-10 lb and either mono or fluro on them. Never even heard of Seaguar InvisX. Guess I'll be checking this out.
> 
> Baitcasters: Abu Garcia REVO SXT
> Spinners: Shimano Spirex RG1000 and 2500
> ...



Until the beginning of this year, I didn't get into lines too much and just started experimenting.


----------



## poolie (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a convert to fluorocarbon a couple years ago and haven't looked back. For you guys just trying it out, the key to it is the knot. Personally I like the improved clinch knot, but which ever you use wet the knot before you pull it tight. It's the heat generated by the friction creating the knot that causes most of the failure with fluoro. Also, ever so often depending on conditions just run your fingers down the last couple feet of line and feel for nicks or abrasions. If you feel anything, cut it off and re-tie.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 17, 2010)

poolie said:


> run your fingers down the last couple feet of line and feel for nicks or abrasions. If you feel anything, cut it off and re-tie.



that's the best advice you can give... and always check your line up around the last eye of your rod (before AND after a cast). If you've got the slightest nick on your eye, it will wear that line out and when you go to set the hook you can get smacked in the face by the rod!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW - so many people still using mono and floro - I cannot go back to that stuff, like fishing with a rubber band.

Sufix braid is my go to for just about everything - floro or mono leaders anywhere from 4 to 8 feet


----------



## KMixson (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> WOW - so many people still using mono and floro - I cannot go back to that stuff, like fishing with a rubber band.
> 
> Sufix braid is my go to for just about everything - floro or mono leaders anywhere from 4 to 8 feet



I agree about the mono and floro. Here's a test. Take a rod and reel spooled with mono or floro and pull out about 200 feet, then have your buddy "set the hook" while you hold the end of it. After that, take a rod and reel spooled with braid and do the same test. You will be amazed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 17, 2010)

Great point

Also, for those who believe the hype that floro stretches less then mono - WRONG. Fluorocarbon line has MORE stretch then mono lines, just an FYI

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html

However, Seaguar woudl have you believe otherwise - here is a quote from their web site:

_43) Does fluorocarbon stretch?
Yes, fluorocarbon lines and leaders do stretch, but not as much as mono. Line typically has more stretch than leader. All Seaguar lines and leaders provide the optimum amount of shock impact/stretch._


That is BS if you look at the test results, Seaguar makess some of the most stretchiest (is that a word) stuff - also some of the best IMHO for leaders anyway


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 17, 2010)

use seige 12 lb clear on my Mediium action Quantum Torsion rod with my Abu Garcia Revo S


----------



## thad. (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> WOW - so many people still using mono and floro - I cannot go back to that stuff, like fishing with a rubber band.
> 
> Sufix braid is my go to for just about everything - floro or mono leaders anywhere from 4 to 8 feet



I'm looking forward to trying the bright orange Sufix. I can't go back to mono, either.

When I first started using braid I was fishing with an older buddy of mine and he had a lot of belittling comments for my newfangled line. We were fishing for specks on the bottom in 25 feet of water. It was blisteringly cold and they were just barely pecking our jigs. 
I could feel it with 10 lb Power Pro and he couldn't with his mono. I missed the first few but then got them zeroed in.

I told him, "You need Power Pro!"
He told me he had been fishing in this spot since before I was born and and didn't need any.

After the first couple I left him alone.

When I had put ten in the boat and he was still blanked he muttered, "So you got any more of that or what?" I did and he spooled some on top of his mono. Right after that a guide in a big fancy bay boat pulled up right next to us with a whole boatload of people. We put them in the boat one after another while they watched and thought they weren't getting any bites.

After about the tenth time his clients asked, "Why can't we do what those guys are doing?" he cussed, cranked up, and left there full throttle. :mrgreen: That slowed the bite down for a few minutes but they picked right back up and we soon put our 50th silver wonder in the box and headed in.


----------



## FishyItch (Dec 12, 2010)

I have mono all of of my setups (mostly mix-matches) except my favorite. On my favorite I have a braid. Maybe that's why it's my favorite.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 12, 2010)

On my light action stuff, 4 pound Trilene XL. On my medium action spinning gear, 8 pound Trilene XT. On my casting rod, 20 pound Spiderwire braid. I've never tried florocarbon but what I use now works fine for me.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone used the new Sufix 832 braid? Do you like/dislike it?
https://www.sufix.com/usa/fishing_line/832/


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 15, 2010)

On my flippin stick I use 15# Berkley 100% flouro. Never had a problem, and I pull fish out of heavy cover, boat docks and even steal pilings down on the Delaware river. I do keep reel magic on me as well because when its 100 deg. out I just give a little spray and its fine. On my crank, trap, and spinnerbait rods are 8 lb stren monofilament, On my dropshot, shakeyhead, and small finesse rods are 8lb p-line co-polimar line, whioch is mono but flouro coated. That stuff is strong. I have actually straightened out hooks on shakey heads in 25' of water before the line broke and thats what got me hooked on it.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 15, 2010)

I had OK success with the Trilene 100% Flourocarbon.

Because of it's sink rate it makes it really nice to stay in contact with light jigs/worms. Problem is those are usually fished on spinning gear which can cause line management issues.....I have Pflueger and Abu Garcia spinning reels, and have MUCH better luck with the Pflueger reels as far as line management is concerned.
That was using 10lb test. A drop to 8lb test may have solved some of the my issues.


After trying several lines, I like Yo-Zuri hybrid so much, that I'm just going to stick with it. I buy it from fish307.com, they have good prices and good service, and the line is awesome.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 15, 2010)

I often use fluorocarbon leaders on my braided line rigs. However, I don't like spooling up a whole reel with it - too much line memory and too brittle IMHO. I have 2 set ups with mono - my crankbait rig and my spinner bait rig. Everything else is braid, even my ultra light set up has 4 lb Power Pro.


----------



## SkagBass (Dec 15, 2010)

Typically I am running Power-Pro braid with Seguar InvisX Leader connected using a Slim Beauty knot. This fits most drop shot, weighted & un-weighted T-Rigs, swim jig and some pitching jig applications. I use Berkley Big Game mono for spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, plugs and crank baits. Straight Power-Pro on Frog and Punching setups.


----------



## thad. (Dec 15, 2010)

SkagBass said:


> Typically I am running Power-Pro braid with Seguar InvisX Leader connected using a Slim Beauty knot. This fits most drop shot, weighted & un-weighted T-Rigs, swim jig and some pitching jig applications. I use Berkley Big Game mono for spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, plugs and crank baits. Straight Power-Pro on Frog and Punching setups.



You like that Slim Beauty knot better than Uni to Uni?


----------



## SkagBass (Dec 16, 2010)

thad. said:


> You like that Slim Beauty knot better than Uni to Uni?



Yes. It is a much harder knot for me to tie but I like the way all 3 of the tag ends point in the same direction. It makes casting the knot through the guides much easier for me. I tend to use long flouro leader (6'-8'), so being able to cast through the guides is important to me. This is usually on the drop shot or the worm setup.

When using a shorter leader < 2' and i know i wont have that knot anywhere near the guides, I usually tie a J-bend knot or Uni to Uni.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2010)

I use Sufix braid and floro or mono leaders on everything. 

For the big Tuna trolling outfits 100 lb Power pro with 50 yards of 80 lb mono to a clip and then 200 lb floro leader to the bait


Just looked up the Slim Beauty knot - will have to try it.

I use an Alberto know which works great for using very long leaders - slides right through the guides and is super strong when tied correctly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92R9F9ZNi2I&feature=related


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 16, 2010)

Sufix Braid with a rod length mono leader for me.


----------



## rusty.hook (Feb 5, 2011)

I fish with 5 University of Texas Longhorn custom rods built from a Castaway blank, 7'. medium action. Reels are the old styled green Shimanos filled with clear12 lb. test line connected to a barrel swivel connected to approx 18" of 20 lb clear mono line leader connected to some good roll on snaps. All five are set up the same way. This is a very good combo for me fishing in the salt for red fish, speckaled trout and flounder.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 7, 2011)

Usually I'm dropping senkos, so I go floro 10-12 lb floro OR 20-25 lb braid and a floro leader. 
I also like straight braid on the topwater crank-em-out-of-the-mess rod. 


Thanks for the note on Floro but one thing I don't understand... When I use mono, I cant feel anything, bites are real soft if I feel one and setting the hook is like pulling on a tree branch. When using solid floro line, I feel every tick, very similar to braid. Why is it different if they stretch the same? Does floro stretch "slower" than mono?


----------



## Musky Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

On my spinning outfits that I use for tubes...Trilene XL mono 12 pound test
On my spinning outfits that I use for senkos...30lb braid (usually PowerPro, but I've also used Spiderwire)
On most baitcasting outfits that serve multi role functions for bass/pike/muskie...50-60 braid
On one baitcasting outfit that I use for jerkbait/crankbait...Trilene XL mono 14 pound test
Tom


----------



## tinboatlover (Feb 12, 2011)

Suffix mono and flouro. The strongest on the market. Spiderwire is the WORST!!! I used to use both the mono and the 80 lb braid. Terrible! Powerpro braid is by far the strongest. I have broken just about every brand out and I have yet to snap a line using Powerpro. Of course I only use it for the most part for catfish and muskie, but I do use it in certain instances for bass or crappie. I have straightened 10/0 circle hooks and pulled in huge trees with Powerpro. I could break Spiderwire with my fingers.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had Yo-Zuri Hybrid, 8# (Clear) or 10# (Smoke) on my spinning reels for years now. Really durable and abrasion resitsant. Wet the knot when tying. The Walmart here used to carry it, but when they remodeled the store they no longer carry it now. :roll: 

https://yo-zuri.com/#


----------

